# The notion of equivalence in translation - analysis



## cougr (Jun 19, 2021)

As Georges Mounin said in Les Belles Infidèles (1994, p. 13) (1): “All the arguments against translation can be summed up in one : it is not the original. “









The Notion Of Equivalence In Translation – Analysis


Historical perspective As Georges Mounin said in Les Belles Infidèles (1994, p. 13) (1): “All the arguments against translation can be summed up in one : it is not the original. “In saying this, he…




www.eurasiareview.com


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2021)

Θα αγκομαχήσει το Κιντλ μου, πριν από εμένα.


----------

